# Can luxating patella return after surgery 3 years ago?



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I have been away for awhile but today I have a question. My Deja had surgery for luxating patella about 3 years ago and seemed to have recovered fully but today she slipped going up the stairs, yelped, and now is afraid to walk. Can luxating patella recur after surgery 3 years ago? I am very worried. 

Deja's mom


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh heavens I'm not sure :grouphug: but I will keep your baby in my thoughts and prayers. I know the others who will know will pop in here. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it is a possibility if they surgeon did not do a deep enough groove  also acl rupture could be another concern -- keep her rested and confined and see how she does in the next 24-48 hrs


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Even a dog born with a perfect knee can injure it. Any dog can get a traumatic luxating patella or other ligament injury regardless of previous surgery.


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you. She is staying quiet and off her feet right now. She is lying on the couch with us and is walking around some without discomfort. Our stairs are carpeted except for the last step which is hardwood. The floor off that step is marble. Discovery of the laxating patella was made 3 years ago when she slipped on that step. She has always been cautions of that step since the surgery and that is where she was when I heard her yelp today. We tried putting a carpeted pad on that last step but she would step around it. She was pretty unhappy (tail hanging low - not interested in treats) but has perked up some.  She will be the pampered princess while we see how she does.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

is there a way to block off that area as does not sound good 


QUOTE (Deja'smom @ Sep 19 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831737


> Thank you. She is staying quiet and off her feet right now. She is lying on the couch with us and is walking around some without discomfort. Our stairs are carpeted except for the last step which is hardwood. The floor off that step is marble. Discovery of the laxating patella was made 3 years ago when she slipped on that step. She has always been cautions of that step since the surgery and that is where she was when I heard her yelp today. We tried putting a carpeted pad on that last step but she would step around it. She was pretty unhappy (tail hanging low - not interested in treats) but has perked up some.  She will be the pampered princess while we see how she does.[/B]


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, there is a way for us to block this off...not easily but will do it. She has been outside to potty and was walking normally. I really dont know what happened...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It might be a bit of arthritis setting in. I'd certainly consult the surgeon who operated.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like you may have dodged a bullet so you may want to block that area  as the next time you may not be so lucky  so glad she is doing better 

QUOTE (Deja'smom @ Sep 19 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831765


> Yes, there is a way for us to block this off...not easily but will do it. She has been outside to potty and was walking normally. I really dont know what happened...[/B]


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

I think we need to get an xray. I remember the vet telling us after her surgery that the pins they used at the time of surgery could start bothering her at some time and that they could be removed pretty easily...this may be what is happening.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Removing the pins is a quick procedure...if that's all she needs, she'll be right as rain quickly.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 22 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832800


> Removing the pins is a quick procedure...if that's all she needs, she'll be right as rain quickly.[/B]


My Oliver had a broken leg, and we were to check for pins, even popping thru the skin. 

That's a good point. It may be the pins.

Good luck, and keep us updated. I know what a worry this is for you. :grouphug:


----------

